# How (not) to terminate a clutch cable



## Norppu (Aug 16, 2022)

In preparation for the coming winter I do some preventive maintenance for my snow blower.
I found out that the clutch cable repair work I did last year is really bad.
So now I try to make that poor thing in a better way.

In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press


----------



## mikesmith (Aug 17, 2022)

Thank you so much for sharing, I'll take a look


----------



## great white (Aug 17, 2022)

A better solution might be to use a clevis end like this:








Instead of forcing the cable to bend at the clevis end where it was heated, it allows the cable end to rotate in the retainer. The only force the cable sees is tension from the pull and not a bending force. It's a common way of attaching cables on lower end machines like lawn mowers, snow blowers, etc and higher cost items like motorcycles. My CB650 uses one on the clutch mechanism so the cable only sees an axial load line even as the clutch arm rotates.

Then you just have to add a "lead" end to the cable. like so:






He used regular solder instead of a pure lead product, but same same. The lower heat helps preserve the cable. there's several you tube videos on it if you don't like the way he did it.

Also, it would be worth your while to clamp a heat sink to the cable just up from where you solder. Helps to protect more of the cable from heat and possibly changing the metal properties.


----------

